# No Sound in 8.0



## J_Tiger (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

Started using FreeBDS just a few days ago.  So far it's working great.  Still have a few odds and ends to work out, but the one thing I can't seem to get working is sound.


`cat /dev/sndstat`



```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)                                       
Installed devices:                                                                          
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex default)                                                            
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC662 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)                                                                     
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC662 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```


`kldstat`



```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name                                                    
 1   16 0xffffffff80100000 d17dc0   kernel                                                  
 2    1 0xffffffff80e18000 23ed0    snd_hda.ko                                              
 3    2 0xffffffff80e3c000 75708    sound.ko                                                
 4    1 0xffffffff81022000 2810     logo_saver.ko                                           
 5    1 0xffffffff81025000 5ad4a    radeon.ko                                               
 6    1 0xffffffff81080000 11454    drm.ko
```


`mixer`



```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
```


Any ideas?


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you put this lines in
	
	



```
/boot/loader.conf
```

put this lines and reset system


```
sound_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
```


----------



## joel@ (Dec 12, 2009)

Your system detects three installed audio devices, and defaults to device 0. As root, do:

```
# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
```


----------



## J_Tiger (Dec 12, 2009)

joel@ said:
			
		

> Your system detects three installed audio devices, and defaults to device 0. As root, do:
> 
> ```
> # sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
> ```



Sounds good!  This did it.  Thanks Joel.


----------



## J_Tiger (Dec 12, 2009)

Not out of the water yet,

Sound works in only with in headphones.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2009)

switch headphone/speaker plugs....


----------



## J_Tiger (Dec 12, 2009)

Apologies.  This looks like a hardware issue.  Marking Solved.


----------



## hermit (Dec 19, 2009)

got this:


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
cat: /dev/sndstat: No such file or directory
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    7 0xc0400000 b6dfe0   kernel
 2    1 0xc2ab2000 9000     i915.ko
 3    1 0xc2abb000 14000    drm.ko
$ mixer
mixer: /dev/mixer: No such file or directory
```

any suggestion?


----------



## mickey (Dec 19, 2009)

`# kldload sound` ?

Also see snd(4).


----------



## hermit (Dec 21, 2009)

is this normal?

```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   80 0xc0400000 b6dfe0   kernel
 2    1 0xc2aaf000 9000     i915.ko
 3    1 0xc2ac7000 14000    drm.ko
 4   35 0xc346b000 4c000    sound.ko
 5    1 0xc32bf000 2000     snd_driver.ko
 6    1 0xc343e000 5000     snd_vibes.ko
 7    1 0xc32c2000 4000     snd_via82c686.ko
 8    1 0xc34b7000 7000     snd_via8233.ko
 9    1 0xc34be000 5000     snd_t4dwave.ko
10    3 0xc32c9000 3000     snd_spicds.ko
11    1 0xc34c3000 5000     snd_solo.ko
12    4 0xc33a9000 4000     snd_sbc.ko
13    1 0xc345b000 4000     snd_sb8.ko
14    1 0xc3462000 4000     snd_sb16.ko
15    1 0xc34c8000 11000    snd_neomagic.ko
16    2 0xc34d9000 a000     snd_mss.ko
17    1 0xc34e3000 a000     snd_maestro3.ko
18    1 0xc34ed000 8000     snd_maestro.ko
19    1 0xc34f5000 6000     snd_ich.ko
20    1 0xc3503000 19000    snd_hda.ko
21    1 0xc351c000 4000     snd_fm801.ko
22    1 0xc3520000 5000     snd_ess.ko
23    1 0xc3525000 8000     snd_es137x.ko
24    1 0xc352d000 7000     snd_envy24ht.ko
25    1 0xc3534000 8000     snd_envy24.ko
26    1 0xc353c000 12000    snd_emu10kx.ko
27    1 0xc354e000 b000     snd_ds1.ko
28    2 0xc3559000 7000     snd_csa.ko
29    1 0xc3560000 5000     snd_cs4281.ko
30    1 0xc3565000 5000     snd_cmi.ko
31    1 0xc356a000 6000     snd_atiixp.ko
32    1 0xc3573000 5000     snd_als4000.ko
33    1 0xc3578000 4000     snd_ad1816.ko
```
i don't think so...


----------



## mix_room (Dec 21, 2009)

hermit said:
			
		

> is this normal?
> ...
> i don't think so...



Quite. normal When you load sound.ko all the modules associated with it are loaded.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

Hermit, please read: Handbook: 7.2 Setting Up the Sound Card.


----------



## hermit (Dec 21, 2009)

mix_room said:
			
		

> Quite. normal When you load sound.ko all the modules associated with it are loaded.



hi!
but i don't want to load all...got snd_ich...how to erase the rest?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

hermit said:
			
		

> hi!
> but i don't want to load all...got snd_ich...how to erase the rest?


Add the correct one to /boot/loader.conf and reboot.


----------



## hermit (Dec 21, 2009)

hi everybody...

got this now:


```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   12 0xc0400000 b6dfe0   kernel
 2    1 0xc0f6e000 7224     snd_ich.ko
 3    2 0xc0f76000 567c0    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc2ac1000 9000     i915.ko
 5    1 0xc2aca000 14000    drm.ko
```

by the way...what mean drm.ko mean? and that *sound.ko* it's ok?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

hermit said:
			
		

> by the way...what mean drm.ko mean?


It's part of the Intel graphics driver.



> and that *sound.ko* it's ok?


Yes.


----------



## hermit (Dec 23, 2009)

> sound.ko



may i eliminate?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 23, 2009)

sound.ko will be loaded automatically by snd_ich.ko (or any other sound driver)


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 11, 2010)

joel@ said:
			
		

> Your system detects three installed audio devices, and defaults to device 0. As root, do:
> 
> ```
> # sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
> ```



Do I have to do this after each reboot ?


----------



## joel@ (Jan 11, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> Do I have to do this after each reboot ?


You can set it in /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------

